# Flicker Candle thoughts.......



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Last year I quickly realized I had WAY to much ambient light in my Haunt! =(

OK so after much pontification (thats a big word for a simple army guy eh?!)
I am thinking of utilizing soft Orange Candle flicker lights....in various forms...

All have been made to look like Candles, with wax dripping down the sides.....

Some on a piano put together like a set...

A corpse holding one...etc...etc...

The effect I want to achieve is enough erie light to allow the Tot's to just barely see aroundthemselves....but allow enough dark spaces to Boo em good!!!!

So far initial tests in the Dark seem to indicate these will do great......
Anyone have advice or tips to employ them?

cheers!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi C6,

Actually, it sounds as if you're doing a great job distributing them in very logical places. We also have a couple of similar flicker candles we use, but due to the extremely limited amount of light they produce, we use them more for atmosphere than anything else. The simulated wax drippings, which is actually made using a glue gun, looks great. You should post some photos.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I love them.
I have done a scene for the last 4 years using them.
All arch ways, some you could walk through some were blank.
The flickering lights just illuminated the stone around the arches.
A little bit of fog...they would walk right into a blank wall thinking it was a way out.
I also used them in the mummy drop.
A flickering candle on a mount with a mirror behind help cast a little more light on the opposite wall.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm actually using them inside lanterns this year and placing them in the graveyard.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've done that as well.
Great effect for ambient lighting without the open flame thing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My thoughts exactly, Jeff.


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey thanks all!!! I can't wait to post some photo's!!!!!
~C~


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have a candelabra I bought several years ago that has flicker bulbs. It is one of my favorite props and really adds ambiance.

Sounds to me like you have your strategy set. I think it is a great idea.


----------

